# Parasites



## DpHelp (Sep 22, 2016)

Ever think it's not dp ? Not to much research on dp to actually think it's a stage you most likely have parasites in your body controlling and eating you, I have blank mind no thoughts mental decline, shit if you can say there is a hell in living in one, but I just started a parasite cleanse and I'm starting to feel better and I know it's the problem, I just want to help cause I hate seeing other people go through this without any clue, if you wanna start the process on getting better use black walnut and wordwood oil, with cloves oil or tablets for each one that's all you pretty much need, even if you don't think I'm telling the truth a parasite cleanse is necessary as more than 90% of the world has them, I'm pretty sure it's the cause and cure for all diseases. Try it out and let me know your memories aren't erased btw I know that 100% sure even people with tbi don't lose memories I think it's just a reaction the parasites give off from head trauma, ct scans and mris don't really cover the parasites as not much research is done but they basically control you without you knowing your whole soul so when you fall in relapse it's most likely them, hope I could help, you should start seeing results in 2 days after cleansing, and seeing parasites in your waste there's more than likely 1000s of them inside of you without you knowing once you start the cleanse you feel them move inside you and you start seeing they basically control your brain and body and emotions. Let me know the results if you do this people say the cleanse should be 2 weeks (14 days) with a 5 day break and to continue after the 5 days for another cleanse. With the oil if you get it you use 3 drops morning 3 drops afternoon 3 drops before bed, since your body is fighting these constantly and we already have side effects from cleansing from ourselves you shouldn't experience much the most is they keep you up a little before bed, it's hard to use the bathroom the first few days cause there constantly eating your waste but there still dying and you should see improvements I signed up cause I seen peoppe inn this state constantly and I've just been lurking the past months to see if your results improved, this came to my knowledge this week and it's working so I hope it works for you to. I wanna make this clear I think we're in this state because our body and immune system recognizes the problem and try's to cleanse itself detox but doesn't have the necessary tools and cells to so you experience terrible side effects. Hope i helped my thoughts are already coming back in slowly but surely waiting on that visual image in my head and my memory. Hope this helps and hope you are CURED. And for the people I messaged this I'm just trying to help everyone it's hard to reword everything right now in this state but my mental decline is finally clearing up and I'm slowly getting connected to the world again, the littlest things you feel when recovering feel amazing and I was very excited to share this with people in this state.


----------



## DpHelp (Sep 22, 2016)

ASM said:


> A recent hair mineral annalysis for things I'm sensitive/intollerant to revealed a reaction to 2 known parasites. Going to ask my GP for meds to kill Tapeworms tomorrow, I hope that he supports me in my trouble shooting & just gives me the damn things. If I take the meds & a Tapeworm comes out it will give the test some credibility, if nothing happens I guess the opposite will be true.
> 
> All the best with your cleanse, & please keep us updated with your situation.


Try the cleansing oils, when you go for a bowel u should see little parasites or even in throw up.
I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

This is very interesting. Couple months ago I was drinking alcohol 3 days straight. After that period my mind started to produce images, I could visualise. It disappeared after... 3 days.

Oh, and I forgot - alcohol can kill parasites.


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh, and I forgot - alcohol can kill parasites.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

What a crock of shit lmao


----------



## DpHelp (Sep 22, 2016)

Michael your problem most likely is the parasites than, I would definitely try the cleanse if you started experiencing new symptoms after you stopped drinking. And hopefully it is I wish people knew that parasites actually control the human brain it's like they hijack your body feel everything u feel and they love it. 
ASM, I think it is I eat a lot of food from out and even if you cook in the house you still have a chance of getting them just by inhaling, I uset to be around animals when I was younger I may have even gotten them from my school lunches and it may seem to be catching up to me now, I don't want people to go crazy and feel there is something else wrong with them other than dp, but I really would consider this, and ASM, to be honest they have medication for parasites but I would still buy a toxic cleanse to clear up toxins from your body that the parasites leave when they die, and the eggs they dispatch. Also people now my cognitive features are improving big time now and I can start to remember with my brain no mental image but I can remember with my brain, people without visualization know what I'm talking about. 
Hope you guys try it and get cured . It took 5 days so far first few were not so astonishing but now I'm starting to see improvements.


----------



## DpHelp (Sep 22, 2016)

ASM said:


> My GP has given me a med that kills all kinds of worms, including Tapeworms. I pick them up tomorrow, going to try them next week sometime. Well, it's one more thing to cross off my trouble shooting list I guess.


And congrats on your gp supporting you, my very new psychologist is actually a supporter vrs the the two I had she said she would prescribe me them she just can't it's not in her field of profession, but she actually cares about me getting better which is a big change in my medical field experience makes you happy sounds corny asf but yea.

Edit: into my 5th day detox and have my thought process for like 4 hours straight.. It feels like a miracle I forgot how thoughts just come swarming in and it feels like my thoughts are like basically healing my whole body.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

How does it work? Can we do it for ourselves?


----------



## DpHelp (Sep 22, 2016)

dope said:


> How does it work? Can we do it for ourselves?


Yea just go on google type in 
Black walnut near me 
Wormwood near me
Cloves oil near me
You might have to go to a different couple locations but it's worth it, I feel like I'm in control of my body right now.
Don't know the dosage on capsules but for oils
3 drops morning 3 drops afternoon and 3 drops evening.
Oh yeah do it for 14 days, people suggest taking a 5 day break than doing another 14, 5 day break, 14 day 5 day break etc,
If your in the position I'm in you might want to not stop doing it for atleast like 5 times to make sure you got all them. But of course during your 1st cleanse you'll see improvement in symptoms.


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

so you're telling me ive been controlled by a parasite for the past 5 years...interesting...


----------



## KidArafan (Sep 24, 2016)

Little bit sci-fi far fetched this one people...


----------



## DpHelp (Sep 22, 2016)

PAPA said:


> so you're telling me ive been controlled by a parasite for the past 5 years...interesting...


Maybe your whole life, all you have to do is inhale the eggs, and they don't show symptoms until they attack.

Not really try the cleanse, and when you start feeling things crawl and swarm and see them in throw up or waste just proves otherwise, I read online where a pharmaceutical company had raised there pills from like 10.00 to 750.00 because once it's exposed than they will have a lot of clients since the demand will be so high.


----------



## DpMommy (Sep 19, 2016)

DpHelp said:


> Ever think it's not dp ? Not to much research on dp to actually think it's a stage you most likely have parasites in your body controlling and eating you, I have blank mind no thoughts mental decline, shit if you can say there is a hell in living in one, but I just started a parasite cleanse and I'm starting to feel better and I know it's the problem, I just want to help cause I hate seeing other people go through this without any clue, if you wanna start the process on getting better use black walnut and wordwood oil, with cloves oil or tablets for each one that's all you pretty much need, even if you don't think I'm telling the truth a parasite cleanse is necessary as more than 90% of the world has them, I'm pretty sure it's the cause and cure for all diseases. Try it out and let me know your memories aren't erased btw I know that 100% sure even people with tbi don't lose memories I think it's just a reaction the parasites give off from head trauma, ct scans and mris don't really cover the parasites as not much research is done but they basically control you without you knowing your whole soul so when you fall in relapse it's most likely them, hope I could help, you should start seeing results in 2 days after cleansing, and seeing parasites in your waste there's more than likely 1000s of them inside of you without you knowing once you start the cleanse you feel them move inside you and you start seeing they basically control your brain and body and emotions. Let me know the results if you do this people say the cleanse should be 2 weeks (14 days) with a 5 day break and to continue after the 5 days for another cleanse. With the oil if you get it you use 3 drops morning 3 drops afternoon 3 drops before bed, since your body is fighting these constantly and we already have side effects from cleansing from ourselves you shouldn't experience much the most is they keep you up a little before bed, it's hard to use the bathroom the first few days cause there constantly eating your waste but there still dying and you should see improvements I signed up cause I seen peoppe inn this state constantly and I've just been lurking the past months to see if your results improved, this came to my knowledge this week and it's working so I hope it works for you to. I wanna make this clear I think we're in this state because our body and immune system recognizes the problem and try's to cleanse itself detox but doesn't have the necessary tools and cells to so you experience terrible side effects. Hope i helped my thoughts are already coming back in slowly but surely waiting on that visual image in my head and my memory. Hope this helps and hope you are CURED. And for the people I messaged this I'm just trying to help everyone it's hard to reword everything right now in this state but my mental decline is finally clearing up and I'm slowly getting connected to the world again, the littlest things you feel when recovering feel amazing and I was very excited to share this with people in this state.


How are you feeling now? Has this helped?


----------



## Britball (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow this just confirms what I e been thinking. I started enema cleansing and fasting yesterday.


----------

